# my FAVORITE halloween joke of ALL time



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I'll be lurking for you.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

thank you sir...I guess it just takes a SPECIAL WARPED sense of humor, hhehehehehehehehhehehe

Morticia

*********************

"To make a vampire they have to suck your blood. And then you have to suck their blood. It's like a whole big sucking thing." -- Buffy 

*~BtVS~*


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

I remember that, too. Excellent! Lovein it!

I am but a wolf inside


----------

